# Best Exterior Stain Brush



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Best Exterior Brush for applying Stain on clapboards and shakes

Lets hear it...which is best in your opinion and why?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Bestt Liebco's big fatties for oil
Because they are big and fat and hold more than a few pints
(hey I just described my ex...)

They don't always work for everything though (like latex), it can depend on exactly what it used and being coated

For those weird bleaching and hub oils, sometimes a thinner white brush is better

Sniiiiiiffffffff....aaaaaahhhhhhhhh!
I love the small of hub oil stain in the morning


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Yachtsman... just cause they are.


----------



## Kennedy (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the Yachtsman also.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

slickshift said:


> (hey I just described my ex...)


 
:laughing: 


Kennedy said:


> I like the Yachtsman also.


 
I've used them both. I like them both, but I prefer the Besst Leibco, for the same reasons slickshift does.

And I really like that small metal piece that keeps them from touching the sides of the bucket... genius


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I never heard of a Yachtsman


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG Slick... if you can't find one i'll mail one to ya, friggin awesome IMO.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I didn't know a yachtsman was a Wooster brush.

As far as the Besst Leibco...which one are you guys using? I don't like black china of any sort, so I'm hoping you guys have experience with the white's


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> As far as the Besst Leibco...which one are you guys using? I don't like black china of any sort, so I'm hoping you guys have experience with the white's


No, It's a big fat blonde one

(hey, again it's my ex^^^)

Fat, like in thick

(again^^^)


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Big fat blonde one describes mine too, do I know you?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

This is the one I was talking about. I'm pretty sure it's the same one Slick is talking about also...










It's kind of a crappy picture...

It's a 4" brush that's at least twice as thick as the Yachtsmen... It's called a "Deck Stainer"


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Yah that's it
You can't tell how thick it is from the pic though

I like to have a 6" and the 2" also for decks
The little guy is great for balusters


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

brought this up a while back, but I've used a brush similar to this with an orange handle

good brush I might add


----------

